# Some kind of a record?



## DoubleRR (Feb 22, 2005)

I have been actively looking for some land to lease and not long ago I was contacted and offered 300 acres in Meriwether county to lease (deer hunting only), it is owned by the guy that owns and runs the Red Oak Hunting Plantation (near Gay Georgia)......he wants $44 per acre...that is not a typo....$44 per acre......the sad thing is that somebody with more money than sense will give it to the land owner.......this must be close to some kind of a record price......Does anybody know where I can get a WINNING LOTTO TICKET???????

DoubleRR


----------



## fredw (Feb 22, 2005)

I was in a lease in Meriweather on property owned by the same gentleman.  Our lease went to $20 an acre for 300 acres.  Last year was my last year there....


----------



## JakeKiller (Feb 22, 2005)

Sad to hear, every year more and more people will be priced out of private land hunting.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Feb 22, 2005)

We told an owner to take a hike in Hancock when he went to $18 an acre. Thats just plain crazy!!


----------



## Junebug (Feb 22, 2005)

*Supply and Demand?*

I think one of the reasons GA hunter numbers are shrinking is the boom in lease prices and the re-evaluation of VALUE.  More folks are asking, "What's this property really worth to me?"  When the cost exceeds the perceived value, dollars, interests, and pursuits are diverted elsewhere.  

Maybe another state, maybe another hobby.  I don't know about you guys but I could never justify to myself (or my spouse) paying what some landowners are asking.  I LOVE to hunt, but not enough to spend $13000/year.


----------



## Michael Lee (Feb 22, 2005)

> I don't know about you guys but I could never justify to myself (or my spouse) paying what some landowners are asking. I LOVE to hunt, but not enough to spend $13000/year.



EXACTLY!

ML


----------



## Agman (Feb 22, 2005)

Fishing is cheaper and the season never ends.


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 22, 2005)

When price per acre rates get that high, you'll see the poaching rate double as well...


----------



## SADDADDY (Feb 22, 2005)

*O.m.g.*

   






and I thought $5 an ac was to high


----------



## bull0ne (Feb 22, 2005)

IF anyone thinks about paying 44 dollars per acre for lease they should consider putting up a little more and buying a cheap cutover and have there own place.


----------



## Michael Lee (Feb 22, 2005)

bull0ne said:
			
		

> IF anyone thinks about paying 44 dollars per acre for lease they should consider putting up a little more and buying a cheap cutover and have there own place.



Excellent idea as well!

ML


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 22, 2005)

DANG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'd just asume to go to canada for that kind of money.


----------



## Deerhead (Feb 22, 2005)

*“NOT” * promoting it but at this rate poaching might become cheaper than leasing


----------



## Craig Knight (Feb 22, 2005)

*$44 Per Acre???????????????????????*

HOLY ELMO, what has this dude been smokin' in his pipe.


----------



## bull0ne (Feb 22, 2005)

i have thought about this 44 dollar per acre lease deal, keep up with who pays this and tie his leg to a tree, i want to sell him something


----------

